
Ask HN: Are there alternatives to archive websites? - pcdoodle
I&#x27;ve been having trouble finding an www archive site that is easily sharable because cloud flare problems coming up on most connections. Does anyone know of any decent alternatives that are sticking around?
======
RMPR
[https://alternativeto.net/software/internet-
archive/](https://alternativeto.net/software/internet-archive/)

~~~
pcdoodle
I'm going to need an alterative to alternativeto.net, Nothing useful on that
listing.

~~~
RMPR
alternativeTo got you covered :p

[https://alternativeto.net/software/alternativeto/](https://alternativeto.net/software/alternativeto/)

TL;DR product hunt and Slant

